# Hezbollah arms ship seized by Israeli commandos



## CougarKing (4 Nov 2009)

Quite a catch for the IDF.



> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20091104/ap_on_re_mi_ea/ml_israel_arms_boat
> 
> 
> *Israeli commandos seized a ship Wednesday that defense officials said was carrying hundreds of tons of weapons from Iran bound for Lebanon's Hezbollah guerrillas — the largest arms shipment Israel has ever commandeered.*
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (5 Nov 2009)

A pic of the said ship, supposedly:

M/V _Francop_


----------

